# anyone heard of kat creek guitars



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I have my "6 artdeco delta jointer on CL. Today I was contacted by Kathy Creek looking to buy it. She is in Los Alamos NM (I'm in South Bend IN)and wants me to ship it to her, and either Paypal or wire me the money. There is a website , and she sent a phone number in the Email.

My first question is am I nuts.

And has anyone out there heard of this shop.

also has anyone dealt with trying to ship something like this

Just looking for some confirmation as to my sanity. Thanks guys


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The website looks good but if you add their products to the cart it comes up as "test product" for $1.00 but that isn't proof of anything since they could be just starting up.

Did she say why she wants to buy a jointer from Indiana? Plug her email into paypal and see if she is verified. I have sold and shipped heavy things via freight across country to people who paid via Paypal. I'm not familiar with wiring money or any risks involved.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I avoid shipping excessively heavy and/or large items… just too much hassle. That said, it doesn't matter about her business or why she wants to buy it from Indiana and pay all that shipping. Maybe she's nuts, but as long as the money is good and you don't mind the hassle of shipping it, business is business.

I would not do the wire transfer, even if she were local. PayPal is the safest way to get paid. Follow Rick's advice about seeing if she is verified, and tell her it's going to take a week to get it on a pallet and arrange shipping. If there is a problem with her paypal payment, that will give time for any inconsistencies to surface.

But again, something that heavy I would sell local pick-up only. Definitely use caution! 

EDIT: I just noticed your selling on CL. I was thinking eBay. For CL it's definitely cash and carry only.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

She may have a reason she wants an art deco Delta jointer. They
are lovely looking machines. It will cost her at least $200 to ship it
by freight.

Make sure the payment clears before you ship, but I can
tell you you're probably not being scammed. You are being
asked to go to some trouble to palletize the machine
though.

Those machines do come up in my area (Los Angeles)
here and there. You might tell her to wait a bit and 
one will come up closer. I've never been so hard up 
to sell a machine I wouldn't advise a woodworker that
it wasn't worth the costs to get it from me.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I tried the web site and got the #404 ERROR, page not found. Maybe it's gone now?


----------



## unbob (Mar 10, 2013)

Shipping a small jointer presents many problems. It really needs to be fully and professionally crated.
Anymore, I don't know any other way except open truck for uncrated items, and the machine may be too small for that.
If they want it that bad, I would refer the buyer to deal with entire handling of the item to a rigging company.
The key to minimalize damage is, that the item is transferred the fewest times warehouse to trucks.
Those guys on fork lifts are animals!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I checked their website - http://www.katcreekguitars.com/index.htm - seems pretty legit.

Shipping is a major pain. Too expensive for my stuff.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Maybe I don't understand. The customer pays for the shipping and your time and expense to pack it up. What do you care except that the payment comes through and is cleared?

I have shipped much heavier machinery across the customer from ads off of craigslist. I charged for my time and expense to ready for shipping. They scheduled and paid for the shipping company. They sent me a check and I told them that I would have it ready in 14 days from when I received the check. Had my bank send it through the day the check arrived. It was good and I got my money for the machine and my time and expense. Customer got what they wanted. Deal done. Machine gone.

Isn't that the goal? You get your money and they get the machine? I don't understand why you are worried about it? Tell her to send the check or make a paypal payment. Ship it out after it is cleared. Deal done.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I remembered how I handled a similar situation … I had the customer arrange and pay for, freight shipping. When the truck arrived I had the driver sign a paper that he was acting as the customer's agent and had received the item, as a precaution against any paypal issues later one.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

just a little update. The best I could find on shipping was over $500. I talker to her and said unless you can find something better thats all I can find. never heard back.


----------

